

Container Journal – Sister Site to DevOps.com for Everything Container Related - DevOpsDotCom
http://www.containerjournal.com

======
DevOpsDotCom
things containers. CJ is the largest collection of original content related to
Containers on the web and one of the top result for Containers-related search
terms. Our content includes in-depth features, bylined articles, blog posts
and breaking news about the topics that resonate with IT readers interested in
Containers: teamwork through improved IT culture, continuous integration,
automated deployment, agile development and infrastructure-as-code among them.

ContainerJournal.com is comprised of thought leaders who understand both
Containers and how to create compelling, informative content. The team behind
ContainerJournal.com has real-world experience in technology, cloud, online
media, Containers, IT and startups. The ContainerJournal.com management team
and board of advisors is made up of world-class talent.

